# Clinic Added @ NGRC 2018



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends,
Convention Clinic Update: Bob Clark from stokem-smokem will present a clinic on live steam on Wednesday afternoon. All live steamers are invited.Check the schedule posted in the clinic area at the convention center. NGRC2018.com


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow no post of what took place at the convention. Later RJD


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well now I know Why. Just read about Dwights departure and why. Later RJD


----------

